# Advanced Patrol Rifle Course



## morlok99 (Feb 17, 2006)

The Attleboro Police Dept. is hosting an Advanced Patrol Rifle Course taught by Center Mass, Inc. April 25-27. See below for further info.
 
The​​​​*Attleboro Police Dept. (MA) *is hosting this course in conjunction with
Center Mass, Inc. *April 25-27, 2011. *This 3 day, 30 hr school is *$299 per
student*. Instructor Re-Certification is an Additional *$99.00*.​
To register please contact,​*Center Mass Training Institute at 734-416-0047,​*Fax: 734-416-0650​www.centermassinc.com Email: [email protected]​
*DESCRIPTION:​*​​​​This 30 hour school is designed as a continuing education & training event for
patrol rifle operators that have already attended a basic patrol rifle school. All students receive a
certificate of training and class ranking as many events will be conducted for score. The focus of
this training is a review on intermediate barriers, positional shooting, moving targets, basic CQB
and night fire engagements that culminate in numerous scenarios testing the students judgment
and accuracy. Students are introduced to advanced CQB techniques and team tactics. It is
recommended that agencies send rifle operators in pairs to gain the best training affect.​
*OPTIONAL PATROL RIFLE INSTRUCTOR RE-CERTIFICATION:​​​​​​​​​$99.00 - Current patrol rifle
Instructors attending this course, who are graduates from an approved five day Patrol or
Tactical Rifle Instructor School within the last 5 years, may attempt to re-certify that
Qualification during this school. This entails demonstrating the ability to safely run the range,
teach impromptu classes, and pass our standard patrol rifle instructor written examination
and qualification course of fire.​
EQUIPMENT:​*​​​​A quality rifle (preferably in .5.56 caliber) with a sling, at least three magazines,
and 1000 rounds of rifle range ammunition along with 200 rounds of rifle duty ammunition.
Optics are permissible. Bipods are not permissible. Students should pack a lunch for each day
and bring plenty of water. Bring clothing appropriate for environmental conditions, eye & ear
protection (mandatory), cleaning equipment to include rod, bore brush, patches, & solvent.,
pistol belt, duty handgun with 200 rounds of ammunition. Personal body armor or tactical body
armor that is used in your assignment is required. A gas mask is also required for this course.​
*Lodging:​*​Holiday Inn Express / 707 S. Washington St. / North Attleboro /​
MA 02760 / 508-643-9600.
7, 2011.


----------

